# I am the Vizsla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Ez_G0gIFyi4

You Tube made by a Hungarian Kennel. Nice.

Enjoy with speakers on.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you RBD. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
It showed why we fall in love with these red hunters.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - more than just a fun Vid - 4 those looking 4 a new V - looking 4 another ! PLEASE note the Whelping bed - just a few secs long - this gives mom a time OUT - when the pups can get over the edge - gives mom a place to return them - by the scruff of the neck - I took some sh-t on that - this is the Vging of socialization - so when u visit a breeder look 4 1 !!!!!!!! everyone needs a time OUT - including MOM !!!!!!!!!!


----------

